# Pouchless with the pouch!



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Hi all,

I know it's embarrassing to write again about pouchless. But I find a new way, pouchless with the pouch. If any of you any made it, I'm sorry I steal your ideas 

My last attemp lasted about 500 shoots. And what happened to the band you can see at first picture - rubber on top. Band was 4cm wide and ammo that I used was clay balls, diameter about 14 mm. When I think about durability, it's not bad, no ties, no pouch needed, much of fun and little of work. But centering ammo requires a lot of practice. So, I started inventing.

I invented many different complicated solutions, how to make easy and durable pouch without pouch, just only with the band. Many of glue types, many of mistakes. And yesterday I figured it out!!! Just tie two bands together... of course overlaped. And nice durable pouch is done.

And I dont forget that, for each diameter of ammo you must use the right wide of bands, so if you wanna make stronger slilngshot, just use thicker band, or multiply it... and than you will never be disappointed. But HEY, yesterday I found out that it is not so necessary, when you make pouchless pouch like this!!!

I shoot about 50 BBs and 20 smaller clay marbles (about 10-12mm) for a try, and both sizes of ammo was sitting in the pouch werry well.

And one last invention (3rd picture), when the bands are pretty wide, they will not hold the shape of pouch when you tie them. So put a bit of tubes inside of knot, it helps a little bit.

So sorry for my poor english, when something was not clear, please notify me. And now I expect you comments


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I Like That.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very clever!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Interesting concept.... I think it was the original Weber slingbows that had developed that idea the furthest. They had a molded integrated pouch on the bands... all one piece.

You might try finding an example through google or something to get some more ideas to further expand your idea.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

My grandpa had a slingshot that he got from herters that had the bands and pouch all in one piece of rubber. It had square bands with the stops molded in so there was no easy way to change the length.

Todd


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Great Idea...


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

great idea, thank you very much, I will give it a try soon.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

An idea whose time has come! Great thinking.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

It is great to see interesting ideas put into practice. Let us know how it shoots long term. And we are grateful you are speaking English because we sure don't know how to read the language of your country, Czech Republic.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*



*


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

I feel really stupid now. I've read the OP several times and until now never understood how to do it.

I thought you were adding a short strip of band in the middle of a band - but no, you're using two bands and overlapping, so they're double in the middle?

Brilliant! I have to try it.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Huh


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for comments. Pasted two days I'v tried it. It seems more accurate than simple pouchless for me. And today I pick up 1500 glass marbles at the poct office, so afternoon will be very fun!

Dgui, thanks for vids, I saw them before. When you shoot red marbles, did they slips of? If I use a bigger marble with that wide of band, like you do, 30% of them slips off and miss the target. So I use wider bands for bigger marbles. Maybe I'm clumsy.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Reznik Krkovicka said:


> Thanks for comments. Pasted two days I'v tried it. It seems more accurate than simple pouchless for me. And today I pick up 1500 glass marbles at the poct office, so afternoon will be very fun!
> 
> Dgui, thanks for vids, I saw them before. When you shoot red marbles, did they slips of? If I use a bigger marble with that wide of band, like you do, 30% of them slips off and miss the target. So I use wider bands for bigger marbles. Maybe I'm clumsy.


My finding was better results shooting with steel but the red ammo was gum balls. The videos are to show you can do the same shooting with pouch or no pouch and it is how you release that counts.

You are likely to find a better way and glad you brought the topic up.


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

So, today I try the bands, about 300 shots and it was pretty fun!

No handslap.

No forkhits.

No "return to sender" marbless.

Tomorrow we continue testing!


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Best way...
View attachment 39079


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

Please continue to update your experiences; longevity and accuracy and so on. Thanks


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

So, about accuracy. If you aim good, you hit. Problem is, this method is not good for over the top. Bands are twisted by 90 degrees here. When you pull the bands, they are not so tiny and aiming for small target is not so accurate. Or better words, aiming is little more chellenging. But It is perfect with TTF.
About longevity, this pouch you cannot beat, you can beat the bands, but not this pouch. And recent findings, when you hold the pouch when tubes are outside, you have little bit better grip. 
Like I say before, best advantage is more speed and no handslap with same band size. So you can make realy fast, comfy and powerfull bands for small ammo. And when you pull them, rubber pouch is not slipping from fingers. You can hold it very light in your fingers. Now I have some leather pouches and I must hold them tightly in my hands, because they slips of my fingers with same band size (some tappered multibands setup).
Because I use OTT, I left this method for practice shooting, for now. And I recognize this poch is realy ugly.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Your English is fine. And your idea is a good one. Fascinating.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Imagine. . . this may lead us all to realize that we can eliminate the search for good leather to use. B) Could be a cool development.

, , , not for Rayshot, though, or Irfan. :uhoh:


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Reznik Krkovicka said:


> ...And I recognize this poch is realy ugly.


May be, but who cares. It looks like ( and sounds like) it works well. If you folded the band in half before attaching to the fork, would that keep the "pouch" area of the band centered and facing the right way for OTT?


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

What about the longevity of the bands?

have you any experience about that point now?

I do like the concept


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Hi guys



TSM said:


> Reznik Krkovicka said:
> 
> 
> > ...And I recognize this poch is realy ugly.
> ...


Yes, this idea is fine, it works, but folded bands are little worse to aiming with for me.



joseph_curwen said:


> What about the longevity of the bands?
> 
> have you any experience about that point now?
> 
> I do like the concept


There is no difference between this pouchless and a leather pouch. Even I feel that pouchless last little longer maybe just a feeling. Now I use it for BBs and 7mm steel ammo.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

A nother smart idea


----------

